# Green Giraffe bone and damascus hunter



## randallss7 (Nov 9, 2007)

1st time ever to use giraffe bone, this set of scales are stabilized and dyed green "my favorite color for a knife handle" . It was nice to work with very hard and dense. Makes for a knife with plenty of heft. Here is the important part the photos...lol.


----------



## ezraymond (Mar 15, 2010)

Dude your knives are sweet!


----------



## sneakysnake (Feb 17, 2010)

Got to be the sweetest knife I've seen


----------



## rockrollnload (Apr 30, 2011)

Man that is slick! You make some fine pieces of cutlery! Thanks for posting for us to see your fine works of art!


----------



## ezraymond (Mar 15, 2010)

Just out of curiosity what does a knife like that cost?


----------



## fishcatcher (Mar 24, 2009)

that's look great. would love to own something like that for sure.


----------



## nvcnvc (Jan 27, 2009)

Absolutely awesome!!!
Do you make them for sale? What cost if I may ask?


----------



## Bnbfishin (Apr 25, 2004)

I like that combo. Where the hell do you get giraffe bone from? Don't say a giraffe either.


----------



## AK&HIboy (Mar 6, 2008)

Very nice!!!!!


----------



## BluMeanie (May 5, 2014)

Do _mein_ eyes deceive me, or is the filework on the tang filled-in? If so, what did you use for "filler", if you don't mind?


----------



## 4falls (Aug 18, 2013)

Now I know what to do with all that giraffe bone I have laying around... JK. That knife is amazing. True art.


----------



## onyx48166 (Feb 9, 2011)

What a sweet skill


----------



## Nietz (Aug 1, 2014)

Awesome looking knife


----------



## #1 Hogger (Aug 17, 2005)

Another great looking knife I haven't got one of yours with the scroll work all around but I will. keep posting more pics and keep us drooling:wink:


----------



## YBSLO (Nov 3, 2005)

Dang Dude!
That's a dang good one!


----------



## mibowhunter2094 (Sep 8, 2008)

Very nice!


----------



## Meat&tators (Jul 25, 2013)

The file work is very very nice


----------



## NoDeerInIowa (Mar 5, 2012)

Very cool.


----------



## oldschoolcj5 (Jun 8, 2009)

turned out great


----------

